

Create Captain America Shield in CSS - xngzng
http://www.codelator.com/blog/2014/aug/create-captain-america-shield-in-css.html

======
amritsinghlotay
In this tutorial, I am going to create Captain America(Steve Rogers) Shield in
CSS3 using circles, star and gradient. It is a very simple tutorial and is
very easy to understand. I used five <div> elements - 4 Circles and 1 Star.
After creating basic design, gradient can be added to give it more realistic
look.

